# showing off



## ascott (Mar 16, 2012)

So this is Mr Bird....I was out collecting the hard to reach CDTs to come in for the first night since they've been awake (due to the crap weather report for the next few days) and I hear feathers fluffing behind me and it was Bird showing off his fancy new tail feathers....beautiful.

His old tail feathers are in a blue vase in the house....


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 16, 2012)

I do enjoy seeing them in all there glory...


----------



## hlester22 (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful. I'm so jealous, I've always wanted a peacock.


----------



## Missy (Mar 16, 2012)

Breathtaking I have always wanted one too. Do you sell eggs?


----------



## NudistApple (Mar 16, 2012)

Peacocks make the worst sounds in the world! He is very beautiful though.
I've heard that they can live rather long lives, like many of the large birds I suppose!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 16, 2012)

Simply beautiful!!!!.....love the P~ coks .... 
I myself have hatched a " Pied" Royal blue ....looked like he had a white tux on .....urgh... .wonder where them photos went ...
Thanks for sharing ....your feathered friend!



NudistApple said:


> Peacocks make the worst sounds in the world! He is very beautiful though.
> I've heard that they can live rather long lives, like many of the large birds I suppose!



yes they are very Noisy!


----------



## foxboysracing (Mar 16, 2012)

that is beautiful!! 
Oddly enough I raise turtles and my mom raisies peacocks. She seems to have every color possible and truly enjoys breeding the various colors. I used to think that was the only color they came in... duh?? If I am thinking correctly she has like 8 or 10 different varieties..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 16, 2012)

They are great!


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

He is a real pleasure...he just showed up one day last year I think at the start of summer....and he likes to make his way here every day and get his seed, bread, greens and water...he lounges about and gets more food and water on his way out...he usually will not come over if it is crazy windy (I think because he has such a hard time going overall the fences with that big ole tail)...or crazy heavy rain....it is so funny, I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the calls he does....I suppose you would either love it or be annoyed by it...lol


----------



## bigred (Mar 17, 2012)

He Is beautiful- Is he another one of those misunderstood males


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO......


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful bird. What a treat to have him stop by.


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cool Angela! Thanks for share'n the pic! Next time I make it out to Cali u will have to show me all your kids in person. If we ever make it back there. Christys mom is going back out in May. But we were told ticket prices have doubled since last time we were there, that's a real bummer! Have a great day my friend!


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Chris!! Yup, you all better hollar when you guys come to Cali....I would love to


----------



## terryo (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't believe that beautiful bird is just roaming around your neighborhood. The only place I can see something like that is at the local zoo. Wow...beautiful.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

TerryO....I know right? Imagine my surprise the first day that I found him strolling the property...lol...we have made friends and i put food out each morning and night along with he comes up onto the porch to get his special treat of bread or spring/herb mix....he loves the spring mix (not the red or purple pieces, ever)...and I have a few watering holes on the property for the birds that he gets water from....there are also two guinea fowl that live between my property and the neighbor, they have been around since 2005ish....they are so funny...so have some fun stuff running about along with the quail, hawks, falcons, song birds, finch, starlings(they sure are destructive but are a beautiful bird) sparrows, rabbits with occasional coyote running through....

It is weird, now that he has become part of the flock here...when he or the guineas are off schedule I get worried....so dumb....but can not help it.....


----------



## blafiriravt (Mar 17, 2012)

Peacocks are so sweet!


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

TerryO....I know right? Imagine my surprise the first day that I found him strolling the property...lol...we have made friends... i put food out each morning and night along with he comes up onto the porch to get his special treat of bread or spring/herb mix....he loves the spring mix (not the red or purple pieces, ever)...and I have a few watering holes and bird bath on the property for the birds so he gets water from them as well....there are also two guinea fowl that live between my property and the neighbor, they have been around since 2005ish....they are so funny...so have some fun stuff running about along with the quail, hawks, falcons, song birds, finch, starlings(they sure are destructive but are a beautiful bird) sparrows, rabbits with occasional coyote running through....

It is weird, now that he has become part of the flock here...when he or the guineas are off schedule I get worried....so dumb....but can not help it.....


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 17, 2012)

The feathers are stunning, but I think I enjoy their songs/calls the best - such a weird & awesome bird!


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

My Mom keeps saying that I should get him a Pea Hen....but I have to remind her that he is not my bird....he is a dude on his own and I am worried that if I get a female that they won't like each other and not only that but she may lead him into a dangerous situation (you know, he trying to look out for her and all and not looking out for himself as he has been since he has developed his own gig and all?) But if it was up to my mother I would be a farm for all types of animals and critters....lol....my pocket book would not allow me to do that in the proper fashion, even though of course that would so totally be fun...so for now, I will be a stop in his day for some food and lounging space on the porch in the warm sun....


----------



## Nay (Mar 21, 2012)

I had my first peacock egg given to me by a friend and my little banty hen (smaller than a regualr chicken) hatched it. I was quite a sight to see this large adolesent baby pop her head out from under her 'mom' which was getting much smaller than her. We had her for 4 years and was like a dog hanging around with the rest of my chickens, all frendly. Then a fix came and killed her right infront of me. Lost it for quite some time. 
Same guy gave me 2 more day old peacock chicks, one had a deformed toe and he was going to cull it. I said I would take it. We fixed up the toe and they were much harder to raise thann having a chicken do it, but they became even friendlier. My male Fred was sooo cool, much like the one we are talking about here. They had given up fee range as I was not about to have a fox get them again, but they did have free time under observation. 
OK you think great right, nope 4 years later a damnned raccon broke into my pen and killed all my chickens and the 2 prized friendly peacocks. Never again!
They are such a cool animal and the noise reminds me of the cartoon 'Jonny Quest' nyone remember that??
Thanks for posting. 
Nay


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

Nay...how heartbreaking....I am sorry for your loss.

I really try not to let myself get too attached to Mr Peacock nor the Guineas although I don't think that was a successful attempt...lol...so I have to just let them live out their life and hope it is a long healthy one....you know?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

that is so awesome...


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 21, 2012)

Omg, there are peacocks in your area? So cool!


----------

